# Looking for a website that sells costume jewellery



## chameleonmary (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi!

The kind of stuff I am looking for are CC Skye and David Yurman inspired cuffs, studded items, bracelets. I know Shop Kitson has a great range but I cant order in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 any other suggestions?!


----------



## OohJeannie (Apr 5, 2008)

Check out Sterling Silver Jewelry, Cubic Zirconia CZ Rings, Necklaces, Bracelets & Pendants, Earrings, Fashion Watches & Jewelry Gifts For Men
Hope they have what ur looking for.


----------



## OohJeannie (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont know why it wont let me just post the address lol


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 5, 2008)

*ebay!!*


----------



## Brittni (Apr 5, 2008)

Konkito.com: Online shopping for Trendy Fashion Jewelry
Girl Props
this charming girl.com - handmade and vintage treasures


----------



## chameleonmary (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I am having a ball on these sites


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 10, 2008)

Etsy :: Search Results

This website has thousands of sellers and you can search up based on price and whatnot. I LOVE this site for everything, not just costume jewelry. 

The link I gave you takes you right to the costume jewelry section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope this helps!


----------

